# Hiro and the bird.....



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are some picture of a sunny hot day in the Netherlands.
27 degrees and lots of sun.








Hiro and the bird.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow! great shots!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I feel like I was right there- great job!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

great photos!
What kind of camera are you using?:ear:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Very cool shots!!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh my gosh, what an amazing series of photos!!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow! Those are fantastic.....I love the fifth one!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ans~ Your photography skills are amazing!!! Wonderful shots! Hiro looks like he's having so much fun!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Fantastic pictures as always! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Those are awesome shots!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Bravo--*

Ans--- you and Hiro are a wonderful team. his zest for life. and your ability to capture it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Great bird shots.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Julie

A CANON 40D.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok, I really must come to the Netherlands so you can teach me how to use this camera!! What lens are you using? Forgive me if I've asked before!!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Lens is Canon 70-200 F/4L the cheapest in the L-serie.
It's a very fast lens, neccesary for flying birds.

Some more pictures on:
http://picasaweb.google.nl/Ans.Surfer/HiroMitAstUndAmsel


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Ans.....it sure works for you!! LOL!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Fabulous shots. Wasn't sure that bird was gonna make it off the ground in time or if we'd see Hiro with his own personal "bird shot." LOL


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ans, more amazing shots. Those bird photos...... wow ! 

May I make a suggestion? I think if you were to post new threads in the "Fun Photo Assignments" forum, then more people interested in photography would see them and could be inspired by them. I would hate to think some members are missing out because they are here in the "Coffee Shop" that's all.  
I think they'd be easier to find too, should some members refer to them in other threads.

Just an idea... they are truly impressive shots.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words.


----------

